# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Belle - sublime bleue 2 ans et demi - très câline, pas ok chats - FIV+ - IDF

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Belle
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 5 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 77 - Seine-et-Marne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 06 62 26 72 71





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Voici Belle, une adorable minette, récupérée dans une cours d'école avec ses bébés. Estimée à environ 2 ans et demi, Belle est très câline, très sociable avec les humains, mais n'aime pas du tout ses congénères. Elle devra donc être le animal du foyer.
Belle est aussi fiv+, mais en parfaite santé 😉
Elle est identifiée, stérilisée, déparasitée et ses vaccins sont en cours. Elle peut être réservée des maintenant, mais ne pourra pas partir avant mi juin, car ses chatons ont encore besoin d'elle.
Frais d'adoption : 150.
En accueil à Châtres 77.
Adoptable en île de France uniquement.

Contact : association.shana@gmail.com






https://www.facebook.com/asso.SHANA/posts/3495336633827117?__tn__=H-R

----------


## doriant



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## doriant

personne pour Belle ?!!

----------


## doriant

semble tjrs d'actualité

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## manu23

Bonjour, sur son post facebook il est dit qu'elle est adoptée.

----------

